# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Basic - Informata për programim në Basic

## Uke Topalli

Pasi qe pashe se numri i postimeve ne lidhje me Basic eshte rritur e pash te vendit te postoj ca web faqe ne lidhje me mjetet qe mund te perdoren per te krijuar programe ne Basic nen GNU/Linux (edhe pse nuk e di pse do te deshironte ndokush te bej nje gje te tille) :

http://gambas.sourceforge.net/

http://www.monodevelop.com/Main_Page (ngjajshem me VS.NET)

----------

